# Find Hansen



## PeterT (Jul 18, 2020)

Harold Jacobsen mentioned this Youtube channel in a recent amen email newsletter. Some of you guys were chatting about casting/building an early era stationary engine model. Might provide some insight or inspiration.

https://www.youtube.com/user/boksermotor/videos


----------



## PeterT (Jul 18, 2020)

Check out his neat belt engagement 'clutch' mod


----------

